# Color Help Please



## Melanielynn4 (Aug 21, 2015)

I was wondering if you could help me with this Hen's color.


----------



## Melanielynn4 (Aug 21, 2015)

*Here's her other side*

This is the hens other side if it helps.


----------



## Chuck K (Jan 12, 2013)

*Color*

Her color is Ash Red with the Spread factor. Are you sure it is a hen? Most hens don't show the flecking of another color, and this hen is showing black flecking. I have heard of the flecking showing in some racing homer hens.

Spread is the gene that turns a blue pigeon black. Combined with Ash red it gives a wide variation in color. The light slivery color of this hen is usually only shown on birds that are bar or barless pattern. The other checks and t-patterns are more mahogany and dirty looking.

After looking over the pictures again. I have to ask was this hen bred out of almond stock?


----------



## Melanielynn4 (Aug 21, 2015)

She is a hen for sure. Sorry I don't have a description of her parents.


----------



## DannyBoy1472 (Mar 25, 2016)

When I go to see the attachment it says permission denied. Any help?


----------

